# Best anti e for pre-contest cycle



## arzhan (Oct 20, 2003)

Which anti e could be used in the pre-contest cycle..right now 198lbs....the competition is on Nov 22nd. So nearly 5 weeks out. 
I'm on DBol/enanth/deca  till week 3, 4th week will switch to Anadrol and plannin to run the anadrol till the last week.

Now in the week 3 I want to run an anti e that would help me in cuttin out the water bloat. What do you bros suggest?
By the way whats the difference between Clomid and Nolva? Should I stack them together? 

I would like to have a good cutter in week 4 and 5...help appreciated


----------



## Mudge (Oct 20, 2003)

Anadrol huh, interesting choice.

Nolvadex is an anti-estrogen, clomid is only an anti-estrogen via being a weak estrogen hopefully filling the receptor and blocking the stronger estrogens in your system. I hate clomid, would only run it with nolvadex, not by itself.


----------



## arzhan (Oct 30, 2003)

but can i run the nolva in week 4 nd 5? if yes how much? thanks bro


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2003)

Sure you can run nolvadex all you want, I do get a little bit of eye issues from it but nowhere near the sides of clomid.


----------



## juggernaut (May 19, 2010)

Mudge, did a little searching and I'm interested in a precontest AAS strategy. I am 600mg of sust (300mg 2x a week), 75mcg t3 and just started using  clen today. My contest date is August 21st and I figured on starting  early. My diet is in check as well using the UD2.0 I am interested in how you'd  approach this on a week to week basis using a stack as  well as which AIs to use as the contest comes closer. I'm currently  using adex at 1 tab EOD.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 19, 2010)

Deca and Nolva don't like each other very much.


/V


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 19, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Anadrol huh, interesting choice.
> 
> Nolvadex is an anti-estrogen, clomid is only an anti-estrogen via being a weak estrogen hopefully filling the receptor and blocking the stronger estrogens in your system. I hate clomid, would only run it with nolvadex, not by itself.



It is quite common for guys to run anadrol all the way up to a dew days before a competition, then dump the water with diuretics. 

Also, besides not running Nolv with deca, nither nolvadex or cloimd do anything for water weight. Though they have antiestrogenic effects, they only compete with estradiol for estrogen receptors and only does so in a site specific manner. 

What you need is an AI, aromasate inhibitor. This is what cause estrogen to be produced by the conversion of certain androgens. I suggest femara(letrozole) as it will dry you out the most and almost completely stop the conversion of aromatizable AAS to Estrodiol. If you have the money you should have some aromasin(Exmestane) on hand also. As if you just stop letro, you will have a large rebound of estrogen, where if you switch to aromasin after the competition, you can just stop it and to have a rebound.  

Also, in adverse reaction and drug interaction sections of tamaxofen, it should not be used with armidex or femara. It also reduces the plasma levels of both when used together.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2010)

I think I am more confused than before...
So, leading up to the contest, \
letro=good
aromasin=good, but expensive.

Am I right? And should I switch AAS, since I am using sustanon, or is this ok?
Also, when should I do this, and how much should I take?


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 20, 2010)

you could use aromasin, it's just that letro is so strong it almost completely eliminates any water from estrogen. And aromasin only goes so far.


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2010)

25mg Aromasin every 12 hours. You need to start it now.

Anadrol does not aromatize so you will have bloat until you drop it.


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 20, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 25mg Aromasin every 12 hours. You need to start it now.
> 
> Anadrol does not aromatize so you will have bloat until you drop it.


 
what is the cause of the typical bloat/water retention seen with anadrol then?


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> what is the cause of the typical bloat/water retention seen with anadrol then?


 It is estrogen related but not through aromatization so AI's are not very effective. Most top aas guys think it acts directly on the estrogen receptor but how this happens is unclear.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> you could use aromasin, it's just that letro is so strong it almost completely eliminates any water from estrogen. And aromasin only goes so far.


Then how much letro and when?


----------



## fredlabrute (May 20, 2010)

I've heard about a pct, caber..something,they said it was stronger than Nolva and Clomid and good for tren user,is that accurate info???


----------



## jcar1016 (May 20, 2010)

yeah you heard right bro cabers good for 19nors but I'd go with Letro first bro it should do the trick


----------

